# Pantoprazole



## Mary M (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi there I was wondering if you could give me some advice about Pantoprazole 40mg I was dx with crohn's earlier this year and it turns out thaat i am now pg and I my gp said to stop takng this meds, however the GERD has returned with a vengence....any advice would be appreciatedd.

cheers 
Mary


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mary,

Congrats on your pregnancy 

I'd go back and see GP to discuss your current syptoms and discuss options for treatment as you shouldn't have to suffer from your illness on top of being pregnant. There are treatment options that may be available for you that would be relatively safe in pregnancy (other proton pump inhibitors e.g. omeprazole can be used safely in pregnancy). You will need to discuss it with GP though as they are best placed to discuss risk v benefit as they know your full history.

Hope you get it resolved soon  
Maz x


----------

